# Still tasty



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if this site has ever been mentioned on here before but I just stumbled across it tonight and wanted to share. Seems to have a ton of good information and is broken down into great detail.

The whole site is dedicated to the shelf life of various foods.

As always, if this thread would fit better in another place, that's what the moderators are for. 

http://www.stilltasty.com/


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Great resource--thanks for posting


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a nice site and easy to use. Under each food it has a "tips" section for the best way to store them. At first I was disagreeing with the time they gave for storing food (for example: Dry pinto beans - one year), then I realized for the average person buying a bag of pinto beans and tossing them in the cupboard, that's probably about right. Those of us here on the forum usually go to more extremes to store our food, such as vacuum sealing, airtight buckets, or at least a cool dark place or freezer. Those steps extend the shelf life, so most of the length-of-time they give can likely be extended. 

Thanks, Jason! It was fun zipping around on the site, looking things up!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, great help.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I was watching prepper videos on Youtube last night and somebody mentioned it. I don't even remember who it was. Good to see it's coming in handy to people.


----------

